# A good hobby for sparkys



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Nice! Does it need much work?


----------



## OSSElectric (Sep 28, 2015)

I haven't gotten my hands too dirty yet. On the positive side, it did come with original manual and wiring diagram which are in great shape. I think for the most part, it's just dirty. The hardest thing will be to go about checking things out in a systematic way. If you guys have the means, space, and time, I would definitely recommend it!


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

I got an old pinball machine out of a building I worked on last year. It's been sitting in storage since but I just moved into a place with a garage so I'm looking forward to getting into it. Mine is solid state though; yours looks analog. You're right, I think it will be a fun hobby. Happy tinkering!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

This is my latest hobby.
The one on the left is my six yr old grandson's, Traxxas Stampede 4x4.
Mine is on the right, Traxxas Slash 4x4 with stability management and on board sound. Top speed on mine is 40 mph the way it sits, +60 mph with a pinion gear change.


----------



## OSSElectric (Sep 28, 2015)

3DDesign said:


> This is my latest hobby.
> The one on the left is my six yr old grandson's, Traxxas Stampede 4x4.
> Mine is on the right, Traxxas Slash 4x4 with stability management and on board sound. Top speed on mine is 40 mph the way it sits, +60 mph with a pinion gear change.


That sounds like broken ankles with me at the wheel! So much fun to watch with a capable driver at the helm though!


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

OSSElectric said:


> That sounds like broken ankles with me at the wheel! So much fun to watch with a capable driver at the helm though!


I've heard of broken ankles form these things. I need to improve my driving skills.


----------



## OSSElectric (Sep 28, 2015)

3DDesign said:


> I've heard of broken ankles form these things. I need to improve my driving skills.


I've got no experience what so ever, I just can't have any fun without injury


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

OSSElectric said:


> That sounds like broken ankles with me at the wheel! So much fun to watch with a capable driver at the helm though!


How do you break your ankle , by running it into you?


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

ampman said:


> How do you break your ankle , by running it into you?


It probably weighs at least 5-10 pounds. At 40mph I'm sure it can break an ankle.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

I didn't mean to misdirect this thread. Back to Pinball. 
I have a friend that has over 80 pinball machines. He has a two story building to play them in.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

https://youtu.be/iABRpMlsRJ4?t=40


----------

